# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Formel 100 (ATP)

## tsakalofido

ΚΑΝΩ ΛΗΨΗ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗΣ ΑΤΡ ΦΟΡΜΕΛ 100 ΚΑΙ ΓΥΜΝΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΒΑΡΙΑ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ .ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΕΣΑΣ ΣΑΝ ΠΙΟ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΟΥΣ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΛΙΠΟΣ.ΑΝ ΟΧΙ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ? ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ






> ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΦΟΡΜΟΥΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΪΚΟΥ ΙΣΤΟΥ & ΓΡΑΜΜΩΣΗ 
> Θέλετε να γραμμώσετε χωρίς να κινδυνεύετε την πολύτιμη μυϊκή μάζα; Θέλετε να προσθέσετε ΚΑΘΑΡΑ μυικά κιλά στο σώμα σας χωρίς ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ λίπος ;. Η μοναδική FORMEL 100 φτιάχτηκε για σας !. Από εκλεκτή πρωτεϊνη ορού γάλακτος ΥΨΗΛΗΣ βιολογικής αξίας και με την προσθήκη ΚΟΛΑΓΟΝΟΥ για προστασία των αρθρώσεων και των τενόντων από τραυματισμούς. Περιέχει λιγότερο από 0,1γρ υδατανθράκων και 0,1γρ λιπαρά στην δόση. Και αν νομίζετε ότι οι καθαρές πρωτεϊνες είναι άγευστες ξεχάστε το !!. Η FORMEL 100 έχει υπέροχη γεύση ΒΑΝΙΛΙΑ με άρωμα ΚΑΡΥΔΑΣ που θα σας κάνει να ανυπομονείτε για την ώρα που θα την πιείτε !!. Δοσολογία : 2-3 κουταλιές της σούπας σε 300ml νερό, χυμό ή τσάι, 2 εώς 3 φορές ημερησίως. Γυναίκες :1 - 2 κουταλιές αντίστοιχα.
> 
> ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΑΝΑ 100 gr
> Πρωτεϊνη...........................................................................99 gr
> Υδατάνθρακες.................................................................0,3 gr
> Λιπαρά.................................................................................0,4 gr
> Βιταμίνες...........................................................................C, E, B6, B2, B1, B12
> Γεύση:.................................................................................Βανίλια με άρωμα καρύδα

----------


## sakisboy

> ΚΑΝΩ ΛΗΨΗ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗΣ ΑΤΡ ΦΟΡΜΕΛ 100 ΚΑΙ ΓΥΜΝΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΒΑΡΙΑ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ .ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΕΣΑΣ ΣΑΝ ΠΙΟ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΟΥΣ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΛΙΠΟΣ.ΑΝ ΟΧΙ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ? ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


I proteini pou perneis einai whey,auti i proteini kai kathe whey tha se boithisei etsi oste na pareis katharous mys xoris lipos,tora sto kapsimo lipos den se boithaei.Gia na xaseis lipos tha prepei na kaneis prota mia kali diatrofi, aerobiki kai na pareis kana simpliroma fat burner.

----------


## gruploader

file mou den se boitha na xaseis loipos alla tha se boithisei etsi oste na pareis katharous mys xoris lipos... Kai sthn periptosh sou epeidh thes na xaseis loipos...mporeis na thn lampaneis kanontas ditrofh kai thn analogh proponhsh gia xasimo loipous etsi wste na mhn xaseis kai myikh maza......Ara krataei tous mues sou sta epipeda pou briskode enw esy xaneis loipos.....
to eixa dokimasei perish to kalokairi...exasa 8kg kai polu ligoterous myes apo thn proigoumenh fora pou to eixa kanei xwris lipsi whey proteinhs.....

----------


## gorilakos

pano apo olla pezei rolo i diatrofi,an stroseis tin diatrofi sou kai perneis whey proteini tha kaneis piotikous mys kai tha xaseis kai lipos.

----------


## tsakalofido

sas eyxaristo poli

----------


## tsakalofido

mporite na mou peite kanena fat burner?
eimai 94 kila kai ipsos 1,85.


sas euxaristo  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## sakisboy

> mporite na mou peite kanena fat burner?
> eimai 94 kila kai ipsos 1,85.
> 
> 
> sas euxaristo


Dokimase to Animal Cuts i to ThermoDynamX (to proto einai kalitero).

----------


## asmodeus

> mporite na mou peite kanena fat burner?
> eimai 94 kila kai ipsos 1,85.


Caffeine... Frapes Sketos...

ALLA symfona me tis teleutaies ereynes gia thn kreatinh:
Caffeine (in coffee, tea and caffeinated beverages) appears to interfere with any beneficial effects of creatine supplementation.

O organismos pernei xampari mesa se 2-3 bdomades ta fat-burners kai stamatoun na douleuoun.

----------


## sakisboy

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο tsakalofido
> 
> mporite na mou peite kanena fat burner?
> eimai 94 kila kai ipsos 1,85.
> 
> 
> Caffeine... Frapes Sketos...
> 
> ALLA symfona me tis teleutaies ereynes gia thn kreatinh:
> ...



Gia atoma pou den pinoun kafe ena potiri kafe protou tin gimnastiki einai TO burner bebaia gia tis protes meres (meta prepei na stamatan gia kamia bdomada kai meta ta idia),omos 
gia atoma pou pinoun kafe den tous boithaei.

Ta burner einai kalla na ta pernoume dyo bdomades kai meta mia bdomada dialima kai meta ksana apo tin arxi to idio etsi boithan para poli,alios an ta perneis sinexomena den kanoun tipota meta tis dyo bdomades.

----------


## Gasturb

Egw tha elega file mou xrhsh synexomenh gia 3 evdomades k oxi 2 meta diakoph 1 evdomada mexri ton epomeno kyklo. Sta ypoloipa symfwnoume apolyta

----------


## Albert_Wesker

Πάντως παιδιά μια φορά που είχα μιλήσει με έναν φίλο μου φαρμακοποιό που ασχολείται ξέρετε με τέτοια μου είχε πει ότι ο καφές πλέον ο φραπέ έχει κρύσταλλους σαπουνιού γι αυτό και αφρίζει.θέλετε να πίνετε σαπούνι???????????????????χαχα
τεσπα ο μόνος καφές που έμεινε ανέγγιχτος είναι ο ελληνικός. κι απο ότι διαβάζω θα τον πίνω μισή ώρα πριν τον αερόβιο(αν και κάπου αλλού είχα διαβάσει ότι πρέπει να πιέις ένα λίτρο νερού παραπάνω αν πιείς ένα φλιτζάνι κάφε γιατι κάνει κατακράτηση-αληθεύει?)

Επίσης το πράσινο τσάι κάνει πολύ λιποδιάλυση. Και μπορείς να το πίνεις όλη μέρα, αλλά όπως και με τον καφέ θέλει να πινεις πολύ νερό μαζί. 

Αν ξέρετε άλλο προιον πείτε το, να το μαδήσουμε!...μετα διαλλείματος βέβαια...

----------


## Gasturb

> Πάντως παιδιά μια φορά που είχα μιλήσει με έναν φίλο μου φαρμακοποιό που ασχολείται ξέρετε με τέτοια μου είχε πει ότι ο καφές πλέον ο φραπέ έχει κρύσταλλους σαπουνιού γι αυτό και αφρίζει.θέλετε να πίνετε σαπούνι???????????????????χαχα
> τεσπα ο μόνος καφές που έμεινε ανέγγιχτος είναι ο ελληνικός. κι απο ότι διαβάζω θα τον πίνω μισή ώρα πριν τον αερόβιο(αν και κάπου αλλού είχα διαβάσει ότι πρέπει να πιέις ένα λίτρο νερού παραπάνω αν πιείς ένα φλιτζάνι κάφε γιατι κάνει κατακράτηση-αληθεύει?)
> 
> Επίσης το πράσινο τσάι κάνει πολύ λιποδιάλυση. Και μπορείς να το πίνεις όλη μέρα, αλλά όπως και με τον καφέ θέλει να πινεις πολύ νερό μαζί. 
> 
> Αν ξέρετε άλλο προιον πείτε το, να το μαδήσουμε!...μετα διαλλείματος βέβαια...


Ena litro nomizw einai ypervoliko, alla genika me ton kafe prepei na pinoume nero - logw katakrathshs ygrwn - einia to mono sigouro (egw tha elega 2 3 pothria nero giati to poly perapanw tha mas phgainei syxna sta wc). Alla genika otan theloume na xasoume kapoio peritto lipos apofeugoume k to alati k pinoume perissotera ygra. Gia to tsai file mou den xerw giati borei na eimai agglia alla toso agglaras den egina (akomh!) na exw tea breaks   :02. Smile:

----------


## Albert_Wesker

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Ήμουνα πολύ υπερβολικός όταν είπα ένα λίτρο. Απλά μωρέ θυμάμαι αμυδρά ένα άρθρο που είχα διαβάσει ότι με τον καφέ να πίνουμε και πολύ νερό. Αυτό. Τώρα εγώ αν με πιάσει η τρέλλα μου μπορεί να πιω και δέκα λίτρα νερό την ημέρα λοοοολ  παρόλο που είμαι σε φάση γράμμωσης λοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολ...έτσι φουσκώνω πολύ και ο οργανισμός αποβάλει πολύ νερό και ιδρώνω πιο εύκολα, ενω όταν δεν πίνω σπάνια ιδρώνω...(βασικά αυτό είναι καλό αποβάλλονται οι τοξίνες, σωστά?). Θυμάμαι σε ένα σημείο του άρθρου του muscleboss που έλεγε για την μεταπροπονητική διατροφή:ίσως σας ξενίσει τόσο νερό στην αρχή αλλα θα συνηθίσετε-κι ειπα μέσα μου:να με ξενίσει;βάλε κι άλλο βάλε κι άλλο λοοοοοοοολ. Γενικά όταν προσπαθείς να πάρεις μερικούς τυποποιημένους κανόνες και να τους προσαρμόσεις στο δικό σου διαιτολόγιο, έχει πολύ γέλιο...

Όσο για το τσάι, είσαι απίστευτος !χαχα. Ρε κάφρε, μόνο οι άγγλοι πίνουνε τσάι?ξέρεις στα βούνά μας τι έχουμε?ε?εγώ πήρα ένα απο το φαρμακείο και το πίνω με συνοδεία ένα μπουκάλι νερό πάντα και τρέχω στηνν πλησιέστερη τουαλέτα κάθε φορά. Με κοροιδεύουνε όλοι οι φίλοι μου πρέπει μου λένε να βάλεις μια βρυσούλα στο στομάχι σου να αντλούμε νερό δίξασε όλο το λεκανοπέδειο ΛΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΛ.(άντε να δούνε όλοι τι τραβάμε εμείς που διαλέγουμε την μέθοδο του τζίμ)

Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουνε πολλά φυσικά συστατικά που κάνουνε λιποδιάλυση, ακόμα και η λεκιθίνη με τοπική ένεση βοηθά πολύ στο τοπικό λίπος(χολικά άλατα-ενέργεια στα λιποκύτταρα) και σκοπεύω να κάνω συντόμως. Το απο του στόματος σκεύασμα είνα άχρηστο μην το δοκιμάσεις καν.

Αυτά. Κουράστηκα να σου απαντώ. Άφησε με ήσυχο επιτέλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(α επίσης ευχαριστώ και για τα λίνκς. ξέρεις εσύ...)

Υ.Γ:μια whey της optimum. την βρήκα σε ένα  μαγαζί 50 ευρώ τα 2250 γρμ. τι λες να την πάρω?

----------


## Gasturb

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Ήμουνα πολύ υπερβολικός όταν είπα ένα λίτρο. Απλά μωρέ θυμάμαι αμυδρά ένα άρθρο που είχα διαβάσει ότι με τον καφέ να πίνουμε και πολύ νερό. Αυτό. Τώρα εγώ αν με πιάσει η τρέλλα μου μπορεί να πιω και δέκα λίτρα νερό την ημέρα λοοοολ  παρόλο που είμαι σε φάση γράμμωσης λοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολ...έτσι φουσκώνω πολύ και ο οργανισμός αποβάλει πολύ νερό και ιδρώνω πιο εύκολα, ενω όταν δεν πίνω σπάνια ιδρώνω...(βασικά αυτό είναι καλό αποβάλλονται οι τοξίνες, σωστά?). Θυμάμαι σε ένα σημείο του άρθρου του muscleboss που έλεγε για την μεταπροπονητική διατροφή:ίσως σας ξενίσει τόσο νερό στην αρχή αλλα θα συνηθίσετε-κι ειπα μέσα μου:να με ξενίσει;βάλε κι άλλο βάλε κι άλλο λοοοοοοοολ. Γενικά όταν προσπαθείς να πάρεις μερικούς τυποποιημένους κανόνες και να τους προσαρμόσεις στο δικό σου διαιτολόγιο, έχει πολύ γέλιο...
> 
> Όσο για το τσάι, είσαι απίστευτος !χαχα. Ρε κάφρε, μόνο οι άγγλοι πίνουνε τσάι?ξέρεις στα βούνά μας τι έχουμε?ε?εγώ πήρα ένα απο το φαρμακείο και το πίνω με συνοδεία ένα μπουκάλι νερό πάντα και τρέχω στηνν πλησιέστερη τουαλέτα κάθε φορά. Με κοροιδεύουνε όλοι οι φίλοι μου πρέπει μου λένε να βάλεις μια βρυσούλα στο στομάχι σου να αντλούμε νερό δίξασε όλο το λεκανοπέδειο ΛΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΛ.(άντε να δούνε όλοι τι τραβάμε εμείς που διαλέγουμε την μέθοδο του τζίμ)
> 
> Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουνε πολλά φυσικά συστατικά που κάνουνε λιποδιάλυση, ακόμα και η λεκιθίνη με τοπική ένεση βοηθά πολύ στο τοπικό λίπος(χολικά άλατα-ενέργεια στα λιποκύτταρα) και σκοπεύω να κάνω συντόμως. Το απο του στόματος σκεύασμα είνα άχρηστο μην το δοκιμάσεις καν.
> 
> Αυτά. Κουράστηκα να σου απαντώ. Άφησε με ήσυχο επιτέλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (α επίσης ευχαριστώ και για τα λίνκς. ξέρεις εσύ...)
> 
> Υ.Γ:μια whey της optimum. την βρήκα σε ένα  μαγαζί 50 ευρώ τα 2250 γρμ. τι λες να την πάρω?


Apo ti mia les na se afhsw apo thn allh teleiwneis to post sou me erwthsh xexe 50 eurw kala einai mias k ta 30 liria einai kapou ekei opote trexa!   :05. Running:

----------


## Albert_Wesker

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Albert_Wesker
> 
> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Ήμουνα πολύ υπερβολικός όταν είπα ένα λίτρο. Απλά μωρέ θυμάμαι αμυδρά ένα άρθρο που είχα διαβάσει ότι με τον καφέ να πίνουμε και πολύ νερό. Αυτό. Τώρα εγώ αν με πιάσει η τρέλλα μου μπορεί να πιω και δέκα λίτρα νερό την ημέρα λοοοολ  παρόλο που είμαι σε φάση γράμμωσης λοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολ...έτσι φουσκώνω πολύ και ο οργανισμός αποβάλει πολύ νερό και ιδρώνω πιο εύκολα, ενω όταν δεν πίνω σπάνια ιδρώνω...(βασικά αυτό είναι καλό αποβάλλονται οι τοξίνες, σωστά?). Θυμάμαι σε ένα σημείο του άρθρου του muscleboss που έλεγε για την μεταπροπονητική διατροφή:ίσως σας ξενίσει τόσο νερό στην αρχή αλλα θα συνηθίσετε-κι ειπα μέσα μου:να με ξενίσει;βάλε κι άλλο βάλε κι άλλο λοοοοοοοολ. Γενικά όταν προσπαθείς να πάρεις μερικούς τυποποιημένους κανόνες και να τους προσαρμόσεις στο δικό σου διαιτολόγιο, έχει πολύ γέλιο...
> 
> Όσο για το τσάι, είσαι απίστευτος !χαχα. Ρε κάφρε, μόνο οι άγγλοι πίνουνε τσάι?ξέρεις στα βούνά μας τι έχουμε?ε?εγώ πήρα ένα απο το φαρμακείο και το πίνω με συνοδεία ένα μπουκάλι νερό πάντα και τρέχω στηνν πλησιέστερη τουαλέτα κάθε φορά. Με κοροιδεύουνε όλοι οι φίλοι μου πρέπει μου λένε να βάλεις μια βρυσούλα στο στομάχι σου να αντλούμε νερό δίξασε όλο το λεκανοπέδειο ΛΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΛ.(άντε να δούνε όλοι τι τραβάμε εμείς που διαλέγουμε την μέθοδο του τζίμ)
> 
> Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουνε πολλά φυσικά συστατικά που κάνουνε λιποδιάλυση, ακόμα και η λεκιθίνη με τοπική ένεση βοηθά πολύ στο τοπικό λίπος(χολικά άλατα-ενέργεια στα λιποκύτταρα) και σκοπεύω να κάνω συντόμως. Το απο του στόματος σκεύασμα είνα άχρηστο μην το δοκιμάσεις καν.
> 
> Αυτά. Κουράστηκα να σου απαντώ. Άφησε με ήσυχο επιτέλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Βρε σύ σε δουλεύω σου κάνω καλαμπουρί πως το λέμε... είναι γενικά στοιχείο του χαρακτήρα μου να πειράζω τον κόσμο-είμαι πολύ πειραχτήρι(τρίτο παιδί στην οικογένεια-μίλησε κανείς???????). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όταν λέω τέτοια να μην με παίρνεις στα σοβαρά οκ?(μόνο σε αυτά όμως χιχι)
οκ τρέχω να την αγοράσω. πάω να αγοράσω κι ένα βιβλίο με ακτινογραφίες τώρα λολ αυτό που μας δίνουνε είναι τρισάθλιο....

Υ.Γ:ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!ΑΦΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΗΣΥΧΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gasturb

To xexe ekei kollouse xalara dld kanoume kefi emeis oi .. bodybuilderades   :01. Razz:   :05. Posing:

----------


## tsakalofido

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΜΑΓΚΕΣ, ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΕΡΙ ΛΙΠΟΔΙΑΛΥΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΑΩ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΡΥΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ.ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ.ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΝ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΣΗΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΟΓΚΟΥ.ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΝΤΕ ΑΕΡΟΒΙΕΣ ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙΣ 3 - 4 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ...


 :05. Running:  ΤΡΕΞΤΕ!!!

----------


## wolf

:04. Walk Court:  Nα τρεξουμε ρε τρελιαρη μου αλλα το μπερνερ πιστευω μονο κ μονο σα ψυχολογικο πεστο,Placebo πεστο,την διαφορα που κανει σε σχεση με το να μη το τσουξεις,και ολα αυτα μαζι ειναι πιστευω ενα μαστ...Οταν παρεις εστω κ μουφα ναναι δε το σκεφτεσαι οταν πας τζιμ -Να τρεξω ή να κανω ενα 10λεπτακι μωρε κ αστο γιαυριο...Κοπανιασε στα 40λεπτα!Το κακο ειναι πως μπορει να λειτουργησει κ αντιστροφα σε καποια ατομα:
-Να φαω ενα γυρονι...Να φαω μωρε αφου παιρνω το μπερνερ τι να μου κανει το γυρονι!!!
ή - Να τρεξω 40 λεπτα...?Ασε θα τρεξω 20 αφου πηρα το μπερνερ το ιδιο ειναι!!!!!
Καπου διαβασα Εφεδρινη-Καφεινη-Ασπιρινη ειναι μειγμα εκρηκτικοτατο κ πολυ πιο δυνατο απτο να παρεις μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες απτα 3 ξεχωριστα!!!Βεβαια εφε ψιλοαπαγορευτηκε αλλα ισως καφεινη με ασπιρινη ναναι καλη μιξη επισης--  :02. Military Smile:  ΕΔΩ ΘΕΛΩ Κ ΜΙΑ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΑΠΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΛΙΟΥΣ---!Γιατι αν ειναι να μπεις στα παρανομα εφεδρινης κλπ κλπ κλαφτα.
Μια γκομενα(ναι ναι γιατι αφτες παιρνουν τα περισσοτερα αναβολ αλλα δε το λενε σε κανενα) εχει γραμμωσει φουλ κ με τα βιας μου ξεστομισε πως επαιρνε εφε μετα winstrol και τωρα το γυρισε στα Clunbeterol και εχει γινει απο φωκια  :02. Porc:   γοργονα...  :02. Bounce:   :02. Cyclops:   :01. lol: 
Και αυτο το βιολι το συνεχιζει απτο Πασχα...

----------


## GeorgeTF

sopa re wolf dhladh kati somata trela pou exoun bgei stis paralies kai meneis  :02. Affraid:   les na exoun parei diafora suplements?den boro na fantasto pos mia kopela pernei tetia!ntaxei tha mou peis emeis giati ta pernoume ti diaferoume kai tetia ala ntaxei mou fenete ligo periergo!!!!!

----------


## Duke-Nukem

oi ginekes pernoun perisotera "skevasmata" ap oti oi andres.exoun megalitero psonio mesa tous.skepsou posa instidouta peripiisis iparxoun.

----------


## Gasturb

Otan kapoios xekinaei ta androgenh gia megalo xroniko diasthma apla ton exei parei h katafora giati pleon oi organikes epidraseis einai varytates k mh anastrepshmes (h 'vitrina' tha einai teleia alla eswterika ti ginetai   :01. Confused:  ). Kyriws gia tis gynaikes pou exoun k mia euaisthhsia sta gynaikologika tous ti na pw kako tou kefaliou tous. Gia  kafeinh k aspirinh pou les dokimase thn monos sou sto spiti estw k se mikres posothtes. To mono sigouro einai oti den tha katalaveis k polla alla exeis ebistosynh se auth th mixh gia na xaseis kana grammario lipos ??   :01. Rolling Eyes:

----------


## SUBAS

ηταν η πρώτη μου πρωτεινι!!θα την ξανααγοραζα..αλλα δεν την εχω βρει σε καποιο site ξανα...

----------


## deluxe

Παιζει να ειναι και η πιο καθαρη πρωτεϊνη που εχω δει! Κυκλοφορει πλεον; Απο τιμη τι λεει;

----------


## Eddie

Εμενα δεν ηταν η πρωτη μου,αλλα γενικα απ τις πρωτες!!Ειχε καλη διαλυτοτητα και πολυ καλη γευση,βανιλια-καρυδα,κατι τετοιο.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παιζει να ειναι και η πιο καθαρη πρωτεϊνη που εχω δει! Κυκλοφορει πλεον; Απο τιμη τι λεει;


Την εχει χορηγος,το Beauty and the Beast
http://www.beautyandthebeast.gr/atp/formel100.htm

----------


## tolis93

ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΑΝΑ 100 gr
Πρωτεϊνη...........................................................................99 gr
Υδατάνθρακες.................................................................0,3 gr
Λιπαρά.................................................................................0,4 gr
Βιταμίνες...........................................................................C, E, B6, B2, B1, B12
Γεύση:.................................................................................Βανίλια με άρωμα καρύδα

νομιζω οι στατιστικες της μιλανε...περισσοτερες αναλογιες δε βρηκα δυστυχως.μωλις βρω θα ποσταρω. διαλυτοτητα 10/10 (ακομα κ σε 150 μλ νερο παγωμενο κιολας διαλυεται τελεια κ μονο με κουταλακι ουτε καν σεικερ κ φραπιερες κ τετοια) γευση 10/10 απλα εθιστικη

----------


## Eddie

Ωντος,ετσι ειναι!!Απο μενα 10/10 και στα 2.

----------


## jackaction

την πετυχα σε μια βιτρινα αλλα δεν κοιταξα καν το κουτι απο πισω για συστατικα...συστατικα φενεται να εχει δυνατα, απο τιμη πως παει?

----------


## sofos

τι ειν αυτη αηζολαητ?

----------


## Eddie

> την πετυχα σε μια βιτρινα αλλα δεν κοιταξα καν το κουτι απο πισω για συστατικα...συστατικα φενεται να εχει δυνατα, απο τιμη πως παει?


Tωρα δεν εχω ιδεα.Εγω επαιρνα πριν 5-6 χρονια τα 1.7 κιλα περιπου 57 ευρω τη στιγμη που η 2.2kg whey της EAS ειχε 94 ευρω και η nitrotech 1.8kg 108 ευρω.

----------


## tolis93

Από τιμή παιζει μέχρι 70 κ τα άξιζει. Ίσο είναι αυτή

----------


## Polyneikos

.


> *Τip#1*
> 
> *Ενα καλο tip ,πριν να ανοίξετε καινουργιο θεμα την Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωματων, για να δείτε αν προυπαρχει, είναι να κανετε Αλφαβητικη ταξινόμηση της Ενότητας .*
> *Αριστερα πανω από το πρωτο τοπικ της Ενότητας είναι το κουμπι* *Θεμα* *που κανει αυξουσα/φθινουσα ταξιμομηση βασει γραμματος,οπότε αν θελετε να δείτε αν υπάρχει τόπικ για το Animal Cuts πατατε το θεμα ,τα ταξινομει αλφαβητικα και το τοπικ που αφορα το Animal Cuts βρισκεται στην 2η σελίδα.*
> *Kατα αυτον τον τρόπο θα διευκολύνεστε ταχυτατα βρίσκωντας το προιον που θελετε αλλα και θα αποφευγουμε τις διπλοεγγραφες σε προιοντα.*





> *Τip#2*
> 
> *Πατηστε* *ΕΔΩ* *για να δείτε αν το προιον που θελετε να ανοίξετε τόπικ υπαρχει ήδη.*
> *Η λίστα ειναι αλφαβητικη*

----------


## jannous44

πρωτη φορα βλεπω 100αρα πρωτεινη :02. Shock: . αλλα φανταζομαι η τιμη της θα ειναι στο θεο... googlara για να βρω τιποτα αλλες πληροφορες η για παραγκελεια απο εξωτερικο και σαν εταιρια την googlara αλλα τιποτα... το μονο που βρηκε ειναι ο χορηγος ενα αλλο ελληνικο καταστημα που εχει την 50αρα και συζητησεις του φορουμ μας. :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> πρωτη φορα βλεπω 100αρα πρωτεινη. αλλα φανταζομαι η τιμη της θα ειναι στο θεο... googlara για να βρω τιποτα αλλες πληροφορες η για παραγκελεια απο εξωτερικο και σαν εταιρια την googlara αλλα τιποτα... το μονο που βρηκε ειναι ο χορηγος ενα αλλο ελληνικο καταστημα που εχει την 50αρα και συζητησεις του φορουμ μας.


αν μενεις κοντα κοζανη η θεσαλλονικη μπορω να σ πω που θα βρεις.η δε τιμη δε παει καν στο θεο σε σχεση με αλλες παει πραγματικα πολυ χαμηλα.θα την παραγγηλω σε λιγες μερες κ θα αναφερω κ τιμη.παντως κ η γευση της ειναι απιστευτη.ειχα παρει την 30αρα στον ογκο και με απογειωσε.δεν αλλαξα τπτ στη διατροφη μ απλα προσθεσα 2 δοσεις απο αυτη(απο 2 κ σουπας) κ εβαλα 6 κιλα σε 3 βδομαδες.και δε λιπωσα.οκ ειναι κ θεμα οργανισμου.απλα το γραψα ως αναφορα πειραματος θα λεγα

----------


## Eddie

Απ οσο θυμαμαι η εταιρια ειναι ελληνικη ενος bodybuilder ονοματι αναργυρου τσοπουριδη.Τα αρχικα αλλωστε (αν θυμαμαι καλα) δηλωνουν Α-nargiros T-sopouridis-P-roducts η Protein,anyway.

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ll=1#post53969

----------


## Polyneikos

> Απ οσο θυμαμαι η εταιρια ειναι ελληνικη ενος bodybuilder ονοματι αναργυρου τσοπουριδη.Τα αρχικα αλλωστε (αν θυμαμαι καλα) δηλωνουν Α-nargiros T-sopouridis-P-roducts η Protein,anyway.
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ll=1#post53969


Τσοπουρίδης Αργύρης :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thanasis76

πολυ καλη δειχνει και με ενδιαφερει... ξερετε κανα e-shop για να κανω παραγγελια...??
αν καποιος ξερει ας στειλει π.μ.
ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## deluxe

Ενταξει, να κανω  και λιγο το δικηγορο του διαβολου τοτε.. Isolate 99αρα και με τετοια τιμη, δε υπαρχει στο κοσμο.. Βασικα δεν υπαρχει isolate 95+, αυτη δεν εχει ουτε υγρασια; Μαλλον κατι δε μας λενε καλα.. Μη ψαρωνετε μαγκες μου. Εαν δε βλεπω πλεον χημικη αναλυση, δε πιστευω απολυτως τιποτα.

----------


## tolis93

> Ενταξει, να κανω  και λιγο το δικηγορο του διαβολου τοτε.. Isolate 99αρα και με τετοια τιμη, δε υπαρχει στο κοσμο.. Βασικα δεν υπαρχει isolate 95+, αυτη δεν εχει ουτε υγρασια; Μαλλον κατι δε μας λενε καλα.. Μη ψαρωνετε μαγκες μου. Εαν δε βλεπω πλεον χημικη αναλυση, δε πιστευω απολυτως τιποτα.


τη συγκεκριμενη την εχω και μαρεσει κ τρελα.θελεις να ποσταρω τα συστατικα?επιτρεπεται ετσι?

----------


## karpoutzidis

μόλις έκανα παραγγελία και θα ερθει δεύτερα.56 ευροπουλα.για να δουμε τι θα δουμε.αφου τα εχεις ποσταρι επανω βρε.χημική ανάλυση λέει απο ιδιωτικό νταλαβερη οχι απο την μαμα αιτερεια  :01. Razz:

----------


## karpoutzidis

> Ενταξει, να κανω  και λιγο το δικηγορο του διαβολου τοτε.. Isolate 99αρα και με τετοια τιμη, δε υπαρχει στο κοσμο.. Βασικα δεν υπαρχει isolate 95+, αυτη δεν εχει ουτε υγρασια; Μαλλον κατι δε μας λενε καλα.. Μη ψαρωνετε μαγκες μου. Εαν δε βλεπω πλεον χημικη αναλυση, δε πιστευω απολυτως τιποτα.


φιλε η τιμη ειναι κανονικη για προτεινη απο Ελλαντα μην σε ξεγελα η τιμες που εχουν οι αλλες.αν ειναι 100αρα ή 95αρα δεν ξερω αλλα υπαρχουν(95αρες) βεβαια η τιμη στο θεο.καλη προσπάθεια απο θεμα τιμης,θα παιξει ρε reviw μολις ερθει.απο τον Ηρακλη παντός νομίζω οτι λεει πιο πολυ.

----------


## deluxe

Προσωπικα δεν την εμπιστευομαι με την καμια. 99% πρωτεϊνη λεει.. Για μλκς μας περνανε;

----------


## karpoutzidis

> Προσωπικα δεν την εμπιστευομαι με την καμια. 99% πρωτεϊνη λεει.. Για μλκς μας περνανε;


αμα βαλουμε στοχηματακι εγω την ποω για αναληση  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## jannous44

> αμα βαλουμε στοχηματακι εγω την ποω για αναληση


ποσο πηγε το μαλλι? :01. Unsure:

----------


## karpoutzidis

τι στοίχημα να βάλουμε βρε.και αν βάλουμε εγω λεω οτι θα ειναι 95 τουλάχιστον. :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

η δευτερη πρωτεινη που ειχα πιει αν θυμαμαι καλα και η τελευταια..σοκολατα ηταν αλλα δεν μου ειχε αρεσει και πολυ η γευση της...

----------


## tolis93

> η δευτερη πρωτεινη που ειχα πιει αν θυμαμαι καλα και η τελευταια..σοκολατα ηταν αλλα δεν μου ειχε αρεσει και πολυ η γευση της...


βασικα μονο βανιλια καρυδα βγαινει....αλλαξε και κουτι 
αυτο εδω ειναι

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Για να καταλάβω, έβγαινε σοκολάτα και σταμάτησε ή πρόκειται για άλλη πρωτείνη της ΑΤΡ?

Προτιμούσα το παλιό κουτί, old shool λέμε!

----------


## gym

δεν ξερω τι παιζει...εγω μιλαω για το παλιο κουτι παντως...το μπλε-μωβ τι στο καλο ειναι

----------


## Eddie

Ελενη νομιζω οτι η Formel 100 εβγαινε μονο καρυδα.Μηπως δοκιμασες Formel 80 (η 90) ?

Κι εγω το παλιο κουτι ειχα,το τσιγκινο μπλε με το ελαστικο καπακι.

----------


## gym

> Ελενη νομιζω οτι η Formel 100 εβγαινε μονο καρυδα.Μηπως δοκιμασες Formel 80 (η *90*) ?
> 
> Κι εγω το παλιο κουτι ειχα,το τσιγκινο μπλε με το ελαστικο καπακι.


αυτο ειχα απλα σχολιασα για γευση γιατι ηταν περιεργη

----------


## karpoutzidis

παιδια η 100αρα βγαινει μονο βανίλια-καρυδα για τις αλλες δεν ξερω.

----------


## deluxe

> βασικα μονο βανιλια καρυδα βγαινει....αλλαξε και κουτι 
> αυτο εδω ειναι


Μπορεις να ανεβασεις μια φωτο με το πισω μερος του κουτιου να δουμε αναλυιτκα τι περιεχει;

----------


## tolis93

> Μπορεις να ανεβασεις μια φωτο με το πισω μερος του κουτιου να δουμε αναλυιτκα τι περιεχει;


Aθείο πρωί θα ανεβάσω γτ από κιν δε μπορώ δεν ανεβαίνει

----------


## tolis93

οπως υποσχεθηκα. πηρα 2 φωτο με οσο καλυτερη αναλυση γινοταν και τις ποσταρω.

----------


## average_joe

@tolis αυτο που ρωτανε τα παιδια νομιζω ειναι τα Ingredients.

δηλαδη οτι περιεχει whey (τι ειναι οπως iso, Microfiltered κτλ), γλυκαντικα και οτιδηποτε αλλο.

τσεκαρε το κουτι για κατι τετοιο και μην βγαλεις φωτο γιατι δεν θα φαινονται απλα γραψτα.

----------


## tolis93

AAA ok whey εχει και κολαγονο απο οσο λεει

----------


## isis

> παιδια η 100αρα βγαινει μονο βανίλια-καρυδα για τις αλλες δεν ξερω.


   δεν υπάρχει πρωτεΐνη 100αρα , ούτε η συγκεκριμένη , συμπαθέστατη κατά τα άλλα , ούτε καμία άλλη , για το πολύ απλό λόγο ότι δε γίνεται τεχνικά κάτι τέτοιο , τα έκδοχα , είτε αυτά είναι συντηρητικά είτε χρησιμοποιούνται για λόγους υφής , γεύσης , διαλυτότητας , σταθεροποίησης κ.ο.κ καταλαμβάνουν χώρο.

----------


## Anithos

το βλεπετε αυτο που γραφει στο κουτι.....*100 gr pulver 80 gr eiweiB* ??????????????? kai αμινοξεα στην αναλυση ειναι πολυ λιγα στα 100 γρ

----------


## deluxe

Οντως, τι ειναι αυτο ρε παιδια; Μη τρωτε οτι @@ μας πασαρουν!!

----------


## Anithos

> μόλις έκανα παραγγελία και θα ερθει δεύτερα.56 ευροπουλα.για να δουμε τι θα δουμε.αφου τα εχεις ποσταρι επανω βρε.χημική ανάλυση λέει απο ιδιωτικό νταλαβερη οχι απο την μαμα αιτερεια


τι εγινε την πηρες να μας πεις εντυπωσεις ;

----------


## karpoutzidis

> τι εγινε την πηρες να μας πεις εντυπωσεις ;


βαριόμουν να κανω σήμερα αλλα δεν χαλάω χατίρι.

λοιπον παιδια ηρθε σήμερα.
με το που ανοίγεις θέλεις να την φας με το κουταλάκι απο την ωραια μυρωδιά.
εκανα λαλακια και δεν ειδα απο πισς που ελεγε 2 κουταλακια της σουπας σε 250 ml νερο και το εβαλα σε 600 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  με αποτελεσμα να ειναι πολυ αραιή γευση.μετα το εκανα κανονικα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: και εχουμε λοιπόν.
Γευση 9/10 δεν σε μπουκώνει και σου μένει η γεύση της καρύδας.
Διαλυτότητα 9-10/10 παιδια με μια ανακίνηση στο σεικερ παει....
οσο αφορα το στομάχι παιδια δεν καταλαβαίνεις τπτ,ισως και λογο οτι ειναι πολυ μικρή η ποσότητα νερου.250ml
με το σεικερ κανει λιγο αφρο με το μιξεράκι τπτ.

αυτά απο μενα.αν η τιμη μείνει εκει που ειναι σίγουρα θα την ξανά πάρω.

----------


## giorgo888

poso kostizei ?  kai pou mporo na tin agoraso ?


*Γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτήρες,ειναι κανονας του φόρουμ.Mods Team*

----------


## Specter

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για την Formel σαν πρωτεινή αμα είναι καλή η οχι τόσο απο οσους γνωριζουνε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kokolakis

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ghlight=formel

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για την Formel σαν πρωτεινή αμα είναι καλή η οχι τόσο απο οσους γνωριζουνε



Κάνουμε Αναζήτηση πριν ανοίξουμε νέο τόπικ για να δούμε αν υπάρχει. 
Δεύτερο λάθος ο τρόπος που ρώτησες. Τα τόπικ αξιολόγησης πρέπει να είναι φτιαγμένα κατ 'αυτόν τον τρόπο: Κατηγοριοποίηση Αξιολόγησης Συμπληρωματων

Συγχωνεύτηκε.

----------


## takeda

τελικά τι παιζει με αυτην την ρπωτεινη? μιλησα σημερα με την εταιρεια, 28 ευρω τα 700γρ συν 4 ευρω εξοδα αποστολής για Αθηνα. Εαν οντως δεν υπαρχει 100σταρα τοτε αυτη εδω τι ειναι?

----------


## tolis93

> τελικά τι παιζει με αυτην την ρπωτεινη? μιλησα σημερα με την εταιρεια, 28 ευρω τα 700γρ συν 4 ευρω εξοδα αποστολής για Αθηνα. Εαν οντως δεν υπαρχει 100σταρα τοτε αυτη εδω τι ειναι?


ε ειναι 80αρα ξερω γω η 87 π βγαζουν οι περισσοτερες.μονο σταχτη γευση και κανα 2 μπιχλιμπιδια π εχει αναγκαστικα μεσα να βαλεις αλλειωνεται απλα παιζει να χει 2-3 γρ υδατανθρακες ειναι παναλαφρη παντως δε κινει υποψιες οτι εχει μεσα πολλα γλυκαντικα η ζαχαρες κτλπ. και για να σε προλαβω οταν λεμε σταχτη δεν εννοουμε αυτη τ τσιγαρου.ολες οι πρωτεινες εχουν

----------


## Vladi

> οπως υποσχεθηκα. πηρα 2 φωτο με οσο καλυτερη αναλυση γινοταν και τις ποσταρω.



Ξερει κανενας μηπως καμια σελιδα online που μπορεις να παραγειλεις αυτην την προτεινη atp 100??

----------

